# Ferramenta para usar os newsgroups

## To

Sei que muitos usam os newsgroups para ver as mensagens e sacar algum FF ( Forced Freeware  :Laughing:  )

Existe uma ferramenta que já uso à algum tempo e para os que usam os news acho a vão achar interessante. Chama-se gnpan, e embora se continue a chamar "A newsreader for the Gnome2 desktop" já nao percisa do gnome. Quem quiser experimentar não se vai arrepender.

```
emerge net-news/pan
```

portem-se,

Tó

P.S. darktux: afinal não foi perciso fazer um ebuild disto porque na portage em vez de gnpan tem o nome de pan, go figure  :Wink: 

----------

## spirinaites

Sempre conheci o pan como pan. 

Nunca tinha ouvido falar do gnpan.

E parece-me que já é assim à uns bons tempos, cerca de 2 anos.

----------

## To

 *spirinaites wrote:*   

> Sempre conheci o pan como pan. 
> 
> Nunca tinha ouvido falar do gnpan.
> 
> E parece-me que já é assim à uns bons tempos, cerca de 2 anos.

 

Pode ser erro meu, ou também pode ser por já usar à montes de tempo... alias o binario ( na altura em que meti a 0.14.0 por source e não por emerge, mas julgo que o executavél não muda de nome ) ainda se chama gnpan  :Question: 

Julgo eu que o nome original era gnome Pimp Ass Newsreader. Mas também posso estar enganado  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## Proton

O Pan tem uma coisa chata, só saca de um server de cada vez... Se um ficheiro estiver partido por várias mensagens que acabam por estar em servers diferentes, estamos lixados...

Ou pelo menos foi o que eu percebi, pela utilização do programa, por favor corrijam-me se estiver enganado.

----------

## humpback

Desculpem o flame, mas por estas e por outras é que eu já não consigo usar a usenet para ler os newsgroups decentes. Porque ta uma boa percentagem da netcabo/adsl com programitas destes a "atacar" os servidores de news.

Eu sei que é bacano sacar uns filmes a trafego nacional, mas eu que queria ler coisas como o comp.os.linux.announce e outros newsgrups estou colocado de lado pois os clientes "normais" tao sempre a dar timeout.

Acho que já seria altura de a telepac fazer aqui uma limpeza para que os serviços se possam usar para aquilo que foram desenhados. Ou isso ou criar um outro servidor de news sem os telepac.* que assim ja resolvia parte do problema (ou piorava pois os pessoal começava a postar em grupos que sao retransmitidos para fora e ai era o bom e o bonito).

----------

## To

 *Proton wrote:*   

> O Pan tem uma coisa chata, só saca de um server de cada vez... Se um ficheiro estiver partido por várias mensagens que acabam por estar em servers diferentes, estamos lixados...
> 
> Ou pelo menos foi o que eu percebi, pela utilização do programa, por favor corrijam-me se estiver enganado.

 

É uma optima questão, mas eu por acaso nunca usei mais do que um servidor ao mesmo tempo, ou usava outro quando o que eu queria não funcionava, mas a tua questão é muito interessante, eu por acaso nunca tinha pensado nisso  :Embarassed: 

Tó

----------

## To

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Acho que já seria altura de a telepac fazer aqui uma limpeza para que os serviços se possam usar para aquilo que foram desenhados. Ou isso ou criar um outro servidor de news sem os telepac.* que assim ja resolvia parte do problema (ou piorava pois os pessoal começava a postar em grupos que sao retransmitidos para fora e ai era o bom e o bonito).

 

Eu acho que esta na altura da netcabo fazer qualquer coisa, e ter um mirror deles mesmo. Quando/Se esse mirror existir o trafego dos news da telepac baixam e muito:) But then again... o tráfego nacional que os netcabos fazem tb desce e ainda acabam por $$$ menos  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

Ou entao criar um servidor com todos os posts que nao excedessem os 300Kb.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

O problema é que a Usenet em PT está morta. Basta ver a qualidade de grupos que em 95-97 eram interessantes, e como estão agora... Apesar de filtros anti-spam, e muito tempo perdido, a usenet esta morta. Não vale a pena ter esperanças. Acabou-se, let's move on, there's nothing more to see... 

----------

## lmpinto

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Desculpem o flame, mas por estas e por outras é que eu já não consigo usar a usenet para ler os newsgroups decentes. Porque ta uma boa percentagem da netcabo/adsl com programitas destes a "atacar" os servidores de news.

 

Tipo gajos com o BNR2?

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *humpback wrote:*   Desculpem o flame, mas por estas e por outras é que eu já não consigo usar a usenet para ler os newsgroups decentes. Porque ta uma boa percentagem da netcabo/adsl com programitas destes a "atacar" os servidores de news. 
> 
> Tipo gajos com o BNR2?

 

Exactamente. Tudo depende é claro da forma como se usam as coisas. Se usares uma vez por semana para sacar as adições ao alt.mag.playboy ou coisa do estilo o problema não é grande. Mas se usas para sacar 24 horas por dia os filmes que vão sendo colocados nos telepac.* a coisa já complica um pouco mais.

----------

## zepar

Podem sempre usar um news server alternativo para mensagens de texto, eu utilizo este: http://news.cis.dfn.de

muito bom

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu uso o leitor de News do Sylpheed-claws. Funciona, e para mim chega. 

Em relação às condutas usadas nos news da telepac, sou totalmente contra. Aliás, não o poderia ser mais, sou contra qualquer inclusão de binários nos newsgroups, mas pronto, é apenas a minha opiniao. querem warez há milhentas formas de o conseguir, estão a entupir um recurso que já foi em tempos uma das melhores fontes de informação na internet. Os tempos mudam, mas é pena ver os news terem-se tornado nisto.

Por acaso agora que mudei de netcabo para adsl, essa foi uma das vantagens, tenho agora um servidor de news rápido e mais limpo. Mas para minha tristeza, os newsgroups que frequentava são agora poços de spam e pouco interessantes.

----------

## To

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Em relação às condutas usadas nos news da telepac, sou totalmente contra. Aliás, não o poderia ser mais, sou contra qualquer inclusão de binários nos newsgroups, mas pronto, é apenas a minha opiniao. querem warez há milhentas formas de o conseguir, estão a entupir um recurso que já foi em tempos uma das melhores fontes de informação na internet. Os tempos mudam, mas é pena ver os news terem-se tornado nisto.

 

Muito longe já vão estes tempos... alias nessa altura a única cena que me lembro de terem feito post para o pessoal sacar foi uma versão do pctools a 2.x, para quem anda nisto da informática deve lembrar-se desse programa  :Razz: 

Bons tempos.

Tó

----------

## lmpinto

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Eu uso o leitor de News do Sylpheed-claws. Funciona, e para mim chega. 
> 
> Em relação às condutas usadas nos news da telepac, sou totalmente contra. Aliás, não o poderia ser mais, sou contra qualquer inclusão de binários nos newsgroups, mas pronto, é apenas a minha opiniao. querem warez há milhentas formas de o conseguir, estão a entupir um recurso que já foi em tempos uma das melhores fontes de informação na internet. Os tempos mudam, mas é pena ver os news terem-se tornado nisto.
> 
> Por acaso agora que mudei de netcabo para adsl, essa foi uma das vantagens, tenho agora um servidor de news rápido e mais limpo. Mas para minha tristeza, os newsgroups que frequentava são agora poços de spam e pouco interessantes.

 

Não sou totalmente contra a inclusão de binários em newsgroups. Por exemplo, lembro-me de ver varios posts no pt.rec.aquariofilia ou qualquer coisa do genero em que o pessoal dizia 'Vejam a fotografia referente a este post no pt.binarios'... E o pt.binarios tinha razao de existir. Depois começaram os gajos a vender cds de warezada, e a partir dai a usenet foi-se com os cães. À excepção de certos grupos restritos (vem-me à ideia o alt.sysadmin.recovery), a maior parte é basicamente um repositório de lixo. 

Lembro-me ha um tempo de um administrador de um nntp server que conheço se gabar "Nao tenho pr0n no meu servidor", e em poucas horas saquei 1gb de pr0n do servidor dele - que variava do normal bom gosto, ao muito mau, muito nojento, passando pela pedofilia, zoofilia, coprofilia, geriofilia, aquariofilia, etc  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> Lembro-me ha um tempo de um administrador de um nntp server que conheço se gabar "Nao tenho pr0n no meu servidor", e em poucas horas saquei 1gb de pr0n do servidor dele - que variava do normal bom gosto, ao muito mau, muito nojento, passando pela pedofilia, zoofilia, coprofilia, geriofilia, aquariofilia, etc 

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

Assumption is the mother of all f*** ups:)

Tó

----------

## lmpinto

 *To wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*   Lembro-me ha um tempo de um administrador de um nntp server que conheço se gabar "Nao tenho pr0n no meu servidor", e em poucas horas saquei 1gb de pr0n do servidor dele - que variava do normal bom gosto, ao muito mau, muito nojento, passando pela pedofilia, zoofilia, coprofilia, geriofilia, aquariofilia, etc  
> 
> LOL 
> 
> Assumption is the mother of all f*** ups:)
> ...

 

Boa - ja foi pro meu ficheiro de .sigs  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não sou totalmente contra a inclusão de binários em newsgroups. Por exemplo, lembro-me de ver varios posts no pt.rec.aquariofilia ou qualquer coisa do genero em que o pessoal dizia 'Vejam a fotografia referente a este post no pt.binarios'... E o pt.binarios tinha razao de existir.

 

Exacto, lembro-me disso. E lembro-me de querer por uma foto de um peixe que tinha com uma doença invulgar e esperar quase 12 horas que um caramelo acabasse de postar as 1200 e qualquer coisa fotos de pr0n em massa. Depois desisti, coloquei numa página e mandei o link.

Hoje em dia quem sabe utilizar os news tem conhecimentos para ter um espaço no seu isp, abrir um cliente de ftp e mandar para lá a foto. Por isso sou a favor de banirem qualquer tipo de conteudos binários nos news, não encontro um único bom motivo para isso acontecer.

----------

